# 12 Volt Problems



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

After we arrived at our latest destination (and after a couple of pretty huge bumps) one 12 volt circuits blew a fuse when I started turning things on.

I tried replacing the fuse, but it blows immediately. Also - there is a red light on the panel next to the fuse that blew.

A friend of mine suggested that I take the bulbs out of everything on that circuit, and replace them one by one to see which one is the culprit, which I did (with the exception of the Micro Wave fan and light), but the fuse still blows as soon I put it in.

All of the other 12V stuff seems to work OK (Slide, Jack, Radio, other lights, fans, etc).

Any ideas ??

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

What is it that does not work? Is there a diagram of the fuses on te panel so you can tell what that fuse is supposed to control? If you cannot tell what it is for, just try everything and see what does not work. Let us know and we amy be able to help.

Good luck!


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> What is it that does not work? Is there a diagram of the fuses on te panel so you can tell what that fuse is supposed to control? If you cannot tell what it is for, just try everything and see what does not work. Let us know and we amy be able to help.
> 
> Good luck!


Here is what does not work:

Hitch light, Microwave Fan and Light, Kitchen Counter light, Kitchen table light, and light near the couch.

I don't see a diagram...there is a hand written note next to the fuse that is blown - but I can't read it.

The trailer is a 286FK.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The red LED next to the fuse is just an indication of a blown fuse.

All of the devices that do not work will need to be opened to inspect for shorts. The bad news is that Gilligan has been known to pinch wires or hit them with staples in the wall and it is very hard to chase those down.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Like CamperAndy said, Gilligan is probably to blame! On my camper, I'm pretty sure everything on the microwave works off of 120 Volts AC and should not be related to your issue. I would look in a cabinet next to the microwave for the plug. It may just be a simple matter of plugging it back in or the breaker for it could be tripped. The kitchen table light in my camper is also 120 volts, so I suspect a breaker has that light and your microwave disabled.
The 12 volt issue is going to require a good digital multimeter and the knowledge to use it. Even then, you may not be able to get to where the wires are pinched or stapled. Are you ready to procede or is it time to take it to the dealer?


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Time for the Dealer I think.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

That red light can actually help you troubleshoot.

The red light indicates that the circuit (fuse) has blown...AND there is Demand (which is probably your SHORT circuit)...

With the FUSE removed...keep on tracking until that light gets dim or extinguished.

What LABEL does that fuse position have???

I would turn OFF everything you mentioned...and turn them to the ON position one at a time to see if the culprit can be mapped.

Are any of the circuits in a slideout? Perhaps did it quit functioning AFTER you retracted/extended the slidout?? Maybe a pinched umbilical.

Have you checked the Monitor panel?? LP leak detector?? for proper operation with that fuse removed??

Do you have any storage compartments with light fixtures /wires...which may have been damaged by objects flying around in there over bumps?


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Joe/GA said:


> ...Gilligan is probably to blame!


Man! I get blamed for everything!

Gilligan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Chuggs said:


> That red light can actually help you troubleshoot.
> 
> The red light indicates that the circuit (fuse) has blown...AND there is Demand (which is probably your SHORT circuit)...
> 
> ...


x2 here. troubleshoot until you get the light to go out.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Nathan said:


> That red light can actually help you troubleshoot.
> 
> The red light indicates that the circuit (fuse) has blown...AND there is Demand (which is probably your SHORT circuit)...
> 
> ...


x2 here. troubleshoot until you get the light to go out.
[/quote]

Hmmm...I guess I have learned something here. I didn't realize that the light went off if there was no load, but it makes sense. Kewl! I'm so used to grabbing a multimeter to check electrical issues that I never gave the light a second thought.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> That red light can actually help you troubleshoot.
> 
> The red light indicates that the circuit (fuse) has blown...AND there is Demand (which is probably your SHORT circuit)...
> 
> ...


x2 here. troubleshoot until you get the light to go out.
[/quote]

Hmmm...I guess I have learned something here. I didn't realize that the light went off if there was no load, but it makes sense. Kewl! I'm so used to grabbing a multimeter to check electrical issues that I never gave the light a second thought.
[/quote]

Wow - My light just came on. I don't have to keep blowing fuses to check this thing out.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wait a second - how does the red light indicate there's a demand or load on the circuit? I thought it just meant that the fuse was blown? I can get the red light to come on for every circuit that I pull a fuse out of, and I know there is NO load further down the line. Also, if the light goes out because you find a short, or there's no load, how would you ever know a fuse is blown?


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Could not run it down so I took it to a dealer. They found a wire in the roof that was shorted out against a metal part in the frame.

I would have never found it. Cheap fix though - $120.

Rich


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad you got it fixed. I'd still like to know about the red light thing. I'm going to have to check this out when I have some time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Wait a second - how does the red light indicate there's a demand or load on the circuit? I thought it just meant that the fuse was blown? I can get the red light to come on for every circuit that I pull a fuse out of, and I know there is NO load further down the line. Also, if the light goes out because you find a short, or there's no load, how would you ever know a fuse is blown?


You have it correct, there is no load required for the light to function. Blow or pull the fuse and the LED goes on as it detects the open circuit.


----------

